# احلى بابا شنوده فى الدنيا



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

صوووور جديده لحبيبى البابا شنوده جزء اول















































​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 مايو 2010)

*ضحكته زى العسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
ربنا يخليهولناااااااااااا
نفسى ابقا البنت الى وراه دى هههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدك ميلو​*


----------



## Mason (10 مايو 2010)

*ميرسى على الصور الروعة دى *
*ضحكتة صافية اوووووى *
*ربنا يخلية للكنيسة ولشعبة*​


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ضحكته زى العسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
> ربنا يخليهولناااااااااااا
> نفسى ابقا البنت الى وراه دى هههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدك ميلو​*




*ثااانكس كوكى مرورك
*​


----------



## besm alslib (10 مايو 2010)

*فعلا البابا شنوده شخصيه كتير مميزه وتنحب*

*وبرغم الكبر وعلامات التعب اللي عليه الا ان الطيبه بتبان عليه بشكل كبير*

*وبسمته كتير حلوة وفيها برائه *

*شكرا اخي على الصور الرائعه*

*الرب يبارك تعبك*​


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يخلى لينا البابا شنودة و يحافظ عليه لان كل شعبة بيحبة كتيييير اوووووووووووووووى

ميرسى مارسلينو على الصور الرائعة جداااااا ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مايو 2010)

*ضحكه جميله كلها حب وحنان من اجمل أب لينا كلنا

ربنا يحميه ويخليه لينا وبركه صلواته تملي حياتنا كلنا

شكرا علي الصور الجميله ​*


----------



## النهيسى (10 مايو 2010)

صور فى منتهى الروووعه


شكرا ليكم يا غااااالى​


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

meso*sasa + love jesus قال:


> *ميرسى على الصور الروعة دى *
> *ضحكتة صافية اوووووى *
> *ربنا يخلية للكنيسة ولشعبة*​



*ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *فعلا البابا شنوده شخصيه كتير مميزه وتنحب*
> 
> *وبرغم الكبر وعلامات التعب اللي عليه الا ان الطيبه بتبان عليه بشكل كبير*
> 
> ...




*ثانكس مرورك ربنا يخليه لينا
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *ربنا يخلى لينا البابا شنودة و يحافظ عليه لان كل شعبة بيحبة كتيييير اوووووووووووووووى
> 
> ميرسى مارسلينو على الصور الرائعة جداااااا ربنا يبارك مجهودك​*




*امين ربنا يخليه .. ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ضحكه جميله كلها حب وحنان من اجمل أب لينا كلنا
> 
> ربنا يحميه ويخليه لينا وبركه صلواته تملي حياتنا كلنا
> 
> شكرا علي الصور الجميله ​*



*
ياررررررب يخليه 

ثانكس مرورك يا مايكل
*​


----------



## marcelino (10 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> صور فى منتهى الروووعه
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكم يا غااااالى​




*ثانكس مرورك يا باشا
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 مايو 2010)

الصورة حلوة كتير مارو
وربنا يخليه لينا
ثانكس مارو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 مايو 2010)

*شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين*
*ميرسي ميلو*​


----------



## petit chat (11 مايو 2010)

*احلى ضحكة *

*ربنا يفرح قلبة على طول *


*تسلم ايديك*
​


----------



## marcelino (11 مايو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> الصورة حلوة كتير مارو
> وربنا يخليه لينا
> ثانكس مارو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ثاانكس سندريلا مرورك
*​


----------



## marcelino (11 مايو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *شعبك بيحبك يا حبيب الملايين*
> *ميرسي ميلو*​



*ثانكس روكا مرورك*​


----------



## marcelino (11 مايو 2010)

petit chat قال:


> *احلى ضحكة *
> 
> *ربنا يفرح قلبة على طول *
> 
> ...



*ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## just member (18 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يديم علينا حياتة
عن جد جوهرة جميييلة وسط ها العالم

*​


----------



## marcelino (22 مايو 2010)

just member قال:


> *ربنا يديم علينا حياتة
> عن جد جوهرة جميييلة وسط ها العالم
> 
> *​




*ربنا يخليه لينا*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (22 مايو 2010)

وشة ملائكـــــى اووووووى
ربنا يخلية لينااا ويحمية
وشكرا مارووو للصور


----------



## mera22 (22 مايو 2010)

ميرسي كتير 

الرب معك


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> وشة ملائكـــــى اووووووى
> ربنا يخلية لينااا ويحمية
> وشكرا مارووو للصور


 
*ثانكس مرورك يا عسل*​


----------



## marcelino (23 مايو 2010)

mera22 قال:


> ميرسي كتير
> 
> الرب معك


 

*ثانكس مرورك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يديم لنا حياته
شكرا على الصور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marcelino (16 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> ربنا يديم لنا حياته
> شكرا على الصور
> ربنا يباركك​




*امين 

ثانكس مرورك
*​


----------



## mony mooh (20 يونيو 2010)

*الرب يبارك تعبك*


----------



## marcelino (24 يونيو 2010)

mony mooh قال:


> *الرب يبارك تعبك*




*ثانكس مرورك يا جميبل*​


----------



## back_2_zero (25 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يخليلنا البابا شنووووووودة *
*ضحكتة جميلة اوى *​


----------



## marcelino (27 يونيو 2010)

back_2_zero قال:


> *ربنا يخليلنا البابا شنووووووودة *
> *ضحكتة جميلة اوى *​



*امين ربنا يخليه
*​


----------

